# Dometic AC Unit - Grubby



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

My old MH looks in good condition except for the cover of the AC unit which has gone all stained and dirty/grubby looking . I have tried cleaning /scrubbing with everything I know with very small improvements, thought of painting it but not sure . Anyone have a solution to get it looking good again ?


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Have you tried a solvent cleaner? Not sure it will work but may be worth a try.

Something *like this*


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

We had the same problem with out UPVC window in our old house. A friend gave us some UPVC cleaner and it worked wonders. Unfortunately I cannot remember the name of it, but I will try to see if I can find the bottle in the garage tomorrow.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Philoaks - ordered, will let you know if it works. 
Revise - if you find it let me know , will try anything. 
Thanks.


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

if it doesn't work too well, try plastic coat spray. You can buy it in aerosols, my son just did a set of wheels with it, really good result, great finish.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I used the plastikote spray on the valance of a van, looked quite good, you can also get plastic primers and use normal spray pain too id wanting to match up to something.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I find vinegar good on lots of things, maybe with a magic sponge. Might work, might not but easy to try.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Speshly fision chups


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Tit.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Blue damned tit, freezing up here


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

Gretchibald said:


> Philoaks - ordered, will let you know if it works.
> Revise - if you find it let me know , will try anything.
> Thanks.


I think we must have used it and threw the bottle out. But read some reviews on Amazon on these products. HERE


----------

